# Archery Arrow Cut Off Saw



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Home build in ply and MDF. Ebay Diamond cut off disc in an old Dremel.Works really well.wingate_52's Library | Photobucket


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Mike; pardon my ignorance, but why does cutting an arrow shaft to length require a special jig? Is it due to the fragility of the shaft?
Nicely built tool/jig by the way!


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

It is a good way to cut a dozen or more shafts to the same length. Some shafts, e.g., my Easton X 10's have 30mm cut from the nock end, then with the pin ibserted, the shaft is cut from the other length to exact length. All my arrows are within 1 grain weight of each other, shaft, glue, pin and pin nock and 120gn Tungsten Aerojet pile. Accuracy comes from consistancy for target shooting. The carbon and aluminium/carbon composite shafts are tough. The arrow saw leaves a flat cut , so fittings fit without movement, flex, etc.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice looking Jig Mike. You must be shooting compound. I shoot wood with feathers from a longbow so exact length is not so critical for me. I'll have to keep that design in mind in case I ever decide to start shooting my compound again. I did love shooting the carbon arrows.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks. I used to shoot recurve and longbow. Snapping the tendons in 2 of my draw fingers put an end to that. After a 2 year break I have returned as a compound archer (target) with an Arc wrist release. Elite XLR compound bow, Copperjohn sight and Mac 10 scope. I really enjoy my shooting.


----------



## Seenya (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice! I bought an aluminum jig and a small cutoff saw years ago for the same thing. I don't use it much anymore as I tore up the tendon in my right elbow shooting too much. I do make a few arrows for friends but my days of shooting 100 arrows a day are over. Before hunting season I do shoot about 10-15 a day to get used to it again. I miss shooting and especially tournaments.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice tool. I don't plan on cutting any arrows, but it does give me some inspiration for a project I've been thinking on for awhile now.


----------



## tmnt2210 (May 10, 2013)

cool


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Seeking truth here, not looking for trouble.
Have discovered that wood does not have a uniform density.
For example, 2 maple 2x2x2's whacked consecutively from the same billet do not necessarily weigh the same amount.
So equal length arrows may not either.
So how do you compensate for a variable center of mass?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Quillman said:


> Seeking truth here, not looking for trouble.
> Have discovered that wood does not have a uniform density.
> For example, 2 maple 2x2x2's whacked consecutively from the same billet do not necessarily weigh the same amount.
> So equal length arrows may not either.
> So how do you compensate for a variable center of mass?


It isn't that much of an issue although some really good shooters play around with "barrel" tapering the shafts to get better performance but to really do a good job of that takes time with each each individual arrow and becomes a bit tedious (IMO). Wooden arrows are fletched with real feathers, usually turkey wing feathers which have a natural curl to them. The left wing feathers curl one way, right wing the other. They are also usally glued to the shafts at an angle which produces a pretty good (ballistic) spin which tends to even all the forces out. Also, about 20-25% of the arrows weight is the steel point and they come in a few different weights so that can be played with a bit too. By far, the most important aspect of any arrow is its "spine" or stiffness. It must be matched to the bows draw force for the arrow to fly right. 

If you want to see something absolutely amazing, watch this link to "archer's paradox" Archers Paradox - Short Version - YouTube You won't believe what a wooden arrow does on the way to the target. And yet Howard Hill, who many believe was the world's greatest archer, once shot 13 out of 14 dimes out of midair at an exibition.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

> I don't use it much anymore as I tore up the tendon in my right elbow shooting too much.


Shoot left-handed. I have arthritis in my right shoulder and am getting ready to try it out. If that doesn't work, I'll use my son's LH bow.
I use aluminum arrows so I don't have to waste meat by cutting out the meat around where the graphite arrow hit. Our hunting club has a cutoff unit but I don't like to drive 25 miles to use it. I just use a Dremel and cutoff blade.


----------



## Seenya (Apr 11, 2010)

Knothead47 said:


> Shoot left-handed. I have arthritis in my right shoulder and am getting ready to try it out. If that doesn't work, I'll use my son's LH bow.
> I use aluminum arrows so I don't have to waste meat by cutting out the meat around where the graphite arrow hit. Our hunting club has a cutoff unit but I don't like to drive 25 miles to use it. I just use a Dremel and cutoff blade.


Well, I've had trouble with that tendon, too. Had to get cortisone shots in it twice. I can still hunt but can't compete anymore. It's a shame because of the very few things I am very good at in this life, shooting is one of them. 

Ah, well, I can still shoot rifles and pistols pretty good although my eyes aren't what they used to be.


----------

